# Replacing belt & tensioner questions- 2014 535d N57



## ROADSTIR (11 mo ago)

I'm needing to change the belt and tensioner on the car and am trying to better access the front of the engine. Have been trying to remove the large, black steel plate above the radiator and fan, but can't figure out how to remove these two weird plastic retaining screws. There were two bolts on the far left and right, a couple in the middle, and a bolt in the dead center that was a bugger to get out because of the clearance. But after removing all these the plate doesn't feel and looser than before. Are the two black, plastic "nuts" the last holding it in? How do I remove them? Just pull up or do they unscrew, somehow?

Looking in the manual, it says to remove the-
1. front acoustic cover
2. bottom acoustic cover
3. oil sump acoustic cover

However, it does not mention how these covers are attached. Tension? Screws? Friction? It appears as though once the covers are removed changing the tensioner should not be too bad. Looks as though the fan doesn't need to be removed.

I could not find a video for this on Youtube. There's a video for doing this on "N47/N57". but the engine they showcase is the N47.

Thanks

























David


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Just an FYI my German mechanic replaced my serpentine belt but said the tensioner and vibration damper were good. The tensioner was unavailable at the time in North America. He said change the belt around 80,000 miles but mine lasted at least 110,000 miles.


----------



## ROADSTIR (11 mo ago)

ROADSTIR said:


> I'm needing to change the belt and tensioner on the car and am trying to better access the front of the engine. Have been trying to remove the large, black steel plate above the radiator and fan, but can't figure out how to remove these two weird plastic retaining screws. There were two bolts on the far left and right, a couple in the middle, and a bolt in the dead center that was a bugger to get out because of the clearance. But after removing all these the plate doesn't feel and looser than before. Are the two black, plastic "nuts" the last holding it in? How do I remove them? Just pull up or do they unscrew, somehow?
> 
> Looking in the manual, it says to remove the-
> 1. front acoustic cover
> ...


Finally finished and in hindsight, it wasn't too bad for a first effort. Those two plastic "bolts" up front turned out to be retaining clips. Not sure why they have a bolt head on top of them, but the pulled straight up fairly easily. Then the metal pan pulled straight up. Crankshaft pulley was in good shape with no cracks in the rubber.

Pulling the fan out was the trickiest. The manual said to "thread" it out. Ha. Some patience, a good flashlight, and done.


----------



## DStrole (7 mo ago)

I’m getting ready to do this job on my 535d this week. Any pointers or videos you found that helped out?


----------



## ROADSTIR (11 mo ago)

DStrole said:


> I’m getting ready to do this job on my 535d this week. Any pointers or videos you found that helped out?


Without a doubt, removing all the supports and shielding was the biggest pain in the butt. See the little, low-profile ratchet? Worth its weight in gold. Amazon- around $10.

Once it's done you'll be able to do it again in half the time. LOL An old cliché, but having the right tools makes a world of difference.


----------

